# New 500 & 600 Availability [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 23, 2011)

```
<p><strong>A Long Way off</strong>

I was asking around about the new 500mm and 600mm lenses and when they’d be available.</p>
<p>I was told mid to late 2012 at the earliest before anyone would see delivery.</p>
<p>The manufacturing issues at the new lens plant are delaying a lot of things.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## DJL329 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: New 500 & 600 Availability [CR2]*

To quote E.T.: "Ouch."

I've really been looking forward to the 8-15mm fisheye zoom, I hope that isn't delayed, as well.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: New 500 & 600 Availability [CR2]*



DJL329 said:


> To quote E.T.: "Ouch."
> 
> I've really been looking forward to the 8-15mm fisheye zoom, I hope that isn't delayed, as well.



I'm still being told March for minimal quantities to hit the market.


----------



## Justin (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: New 500 & 600 Availability [CR2]*

Wow, that is a looong way off. Indeed they must be experiencing serious manufacturing issues. 2012 would put us in line with the summer Olympic games though, so I would think the early summer timeframe for release would be the latest Canon could delay to remain competitive.


----------



## kubelik (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: New 500 & 600 Availability [CR2]*

despite the fact that we all pretty much expected this after hearing about the 300 and 400 ... it's still disappointing. going to be a rough year for people buying big glass


----------



## Sime (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: New 500 & 600 Availability [CR2]*

Any specs on the 500 & 600? The reduction in weight on the 400 II is amazing! I know the delay will be worth the "wait"!


----------



## kubelik (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: New 500 & 600 Availability [CR2]*

I'll venture a guess that the 500 and 600 will get pretty much the same spec updates as the 300 and 400 got: 

4-stop IS
~5-12% weight reduction
better IQ
no loss in AF speed with III-series TC's
video zoom (where it smoothly zooms to where you manually indicate)
new coatings

and, of course, last but not least:
~50% increase in price

if you scale it the same way that the 300 II and 400 II were scaled, the new 500 f/4 should cost just under $10K, and the new 600 f/4 should cost about $12.5K.

in terms of weight, which is what I think everyone is really looking for, the following reductions would get you the following overall weights:

current 500 f/4 - 3870g
5% reduction - 3670
12% reduction - 3400g

current 600 f/4 - 5360g
5% reduction - 5090g
12% reduction - 4710g

unless we see the same insane weight reduction on the 600 as canon managed to squeeze out of the 400 (and whether or not that weight remains the same after they fix their manufacturing process), I don't think it'll take the 600 into hand-holdable range. every bit counts, though; it'll certainly be easier to lug around on your shoulders


----------

